# Favorite M&P additives?



## ChinaMom (Sep 4, 2011)

What are your favorite things to add to your M&P soap to jazz it up besides embeds?  I know you can add a bit of butter and I have seen a recipe adding goat's milk or honey.  Is there a good rule of how much you can add of, say, cocoa or mango butter, or liquids like soap?  If you add those do you add a bit of beeswax or stearic acid to keep it firm?  I know additives are usually done in small amounts - do they make a big difference?  Inquiring minds want to know how to improve M&P  :!:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2011)

I add up to 1 TBS. of butter per lb. of MP base. I don't add beeswax or stearic acid as you loose lather if you do that.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2011)

I like exfoliants like:
poppy, crannberry or strawberry seeds
grounds apricot meal


----------



## Catmehndi (Sep 15, 2011)

I like to add clay to mine - about 1tbsp per pound, same rule as with carrier oils.


----------



## llineb (Sep 20, 2011)

We have bees on our farm so I add 1tbs of Honey to my 2lb loafs.  Honey is a humectant and helps draw moisture to your skin while washing.  It also smells good in soap.


----------



## naturalbathing (Sep 21, 2011)

my favourite additives are about 1 tbsp of shea butter per kilo and powdered botanicals which give my soaps a nice earthy colouring as well as their lovely properties.


----------



## earth-angel (Oct 30, 2011)

I Like to add poppy seeds or porridge oats


----------

